# [KDE4] Compiz-fusion

## BenMitnick

bonjour,

j'ai jamais eux ce genre de soucis mais la j'ai du mal a trouver une solution a mon problème 

 *Quote:*   

> commande effectuer  emerge -av compiz-fusion

 

```
* IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

 * IMPORTANT: config file '/etc/portage/package.use/use' needs updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies                                       ... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 48, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1044, in emerge_main

    gc_locals=locals().clear)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 3882, in run_action

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 310, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7337, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 7369, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2576, in select_files

    return self._resolve(myfavorites)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2717, in _resolve

    if not self._create_graph():

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1267, in _create_graph

    if not self._pop_disjunction(allow_unsatisfied):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2195, in _pop_disjunction

    pkg, dep_root, dep_priority, dep_struct, allow_unsatisfied):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1830, in _add_pkg_dep_string

    allow_unsatisfied)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1875, in _wrapped_add_pkg_dep_string

    pkg, dep_priority, root_config, selected_atoms[pkg]):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 2081, in _minimize_children

    root_config.root, atom)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3835, in _select_pkg_highest_available

    ret = self._select_pkg_highest_available_imp(root, atom, onlydeps=onlydeps)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 3976, in _select_pkg_highest_available_imp

    autounmask_level=autounmask_level)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4369, in _wrapped_select_pkg_highest_available_imp

    use = self._pkg_use_enabled(pkg, target_use)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 4111, in _pkg_use_enabled

    real_flag = pkg.iuse.get_real_flag(flag)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/_emerge/Package.py", line 653, in get_real_flag

    (flag, self._pkg.cpv, self._pkg.repo))

ValueError: 'abi_x86_32' flag is not in IUSE and is not an alias of any flag in IUSE of 'virtual/libffi-3.0.11::gentoo'
```

Merci de votre aide

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

eselect python list pour choisir / mettre à jour l'interpréteur python actif

et eselect news read pour lire les 6 messages importants   :Exclamation: 

----------

